# Nashua, NH - FISHER HD2 MINUTE MOUNT BACK DRAG NEW!



## jay jay 64 (May 1, 2016)

I Have a new fisher minute mount back drag 8' bolt on no drilling nice custom back drag with stops for trip springs! used very little paid $500.00 summer price $300.00 comes with all hardware bolts washers too install this is the real deal moves 4-5 " of snow in front of garage doors!!!! please text call john 603 566 3232 I'm in Nashua nh


----------



## jay jay 64 (May 1, 2016)

Please delete do not have anymore thanks happy hoildays!


----------

